# 79 Yamaha Enticer 250 vids



## Crazy Axe

So I bought this ET250 with intentions on using it for ice fishing.. Turns out it needed a lot more work than I thought. Normally I would turn around and get rid of it but I wanted to learn more about wrenching on sleds. Tore the suspension out and repaired that, fixed a few minor electrical things, MAJOR carb work. I swapped out the keihin butterfly style for a mikuni round slide. Runs MUCH MUCH better now! Went through the clutches, still need to get some new springs it seems a little doggy off the start and the secondary is shifting too soon. Still.. it's fun as hell to ride. It turns on a dime and is soo easy to drift! Only tops out around 50mph but that's fast enough on such a little thing. And it only weighs around 300lbs..

Here's some crappy vids of me riding it in the back yard:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

A buddy back in high school had one like that. His may have been a few years newer. I'm not a very big guy but you could throw that thing around like a toy.

The last time I rode it I was hauling ass down a field edge where the snow drifted out into the field and hit one of those drifts at a bad angle and just about did a barrel role with the sled landing on its hood.:yikes: You can understand why it was the last time I rode it.


----------



## Burksee

On the clutch issue and without spending much if any cash you can check/make changes by; Yamaha secondaries of that vintage can be "tightened" up quite easily by taking snap ring off and turning the cam one over one time to tighten it up. Beware, if you let it slip it'll hurt! 

Tightening up the secondary will delay shifting and hold the primary back a bit as well. On the primary I'd start by shimming the spring, that will raise the engagement a bit.

Another commonly overlooked issue is motor and clutch distance and alignment, that along with a worn, stretched belt will cause performance issues as well.


----------



## Mister ED

I did the same this year. Bought an 80 Kawasaki from another member here, to use for ice fishing. I tore into it, just to make sure I wouldn't get left stranded and spent most of the winter wrenching not fishing, LOL. 

One thing, look into replacing the 30+ year old crank seals. Not sure how the Yammies were, but the Kawasaki engines would go through them (older Cats, Deeres, and others ran Kawasaki engines). Pulling air into the bottom end and leaning things out ... bog at best, meltdown at wost case.


----------



## Crazy Axe

Thanks for the input.. Yeah I, with the help of my FIL, pulled the helix and drilled it so the spring was wound tighter.. Put it back on and tried to wind it one more time but it didn't quite go. I found the stock replacement springs 6 something for one and 7 something for the other. I'm gonna start there and see how much/if it helps. Found them at babbitts online. Some of their parts are hard to find and cheap and some are incredibly expensive (like front shocks.. almost 60/piece other places are 30/pair)
Also I had to pull the motor to get the carb completely off, didn't quite have the right tools to do it with the motor in, so it went back in with a fresh belt and have triple-checked the tension and alignment on the belt. The crank seals, I am pretty sure they are good. From what I understand if they are bad, they start hard and yes run lean. When I swapped the carb I had to blindly jet it so I've been running it and checking plugs and making minor adjustments but I have it pretty close. It had a Keihin PF14 butterfly/diaphragm style carb and I swapped for a Mikuni VM32 roundslide/float style.. Needless to say, it runs a LOT better now..


----------

